# [WOIN] Trailblazer 9 Heavy



## ArchfiendBobbie (Dec 13, 2016)

Every one of these articles is another reason to buy N.E.W. that people should consider.


----------



## Ghost2020 (Dec 13, 2016)

ArchfiendBobbie said:


> Every one of these articles is another reason to buy N.E.W. that people should consider.




I agree wholeheartedly! 
Buy now! Makes a great gift!


----------

